# Tivo Aux Input - No Signal?



## barney12 (Nov 13, 2006)

I cant seem to be able to get a live tv picture on Tivo anymore. We just get the blue Tivo cannot display live TV, try changing channels etc etc but nothing works.

I know that the signal out of the sky box via Scart is good and the cable is OK. 

I can play back all previously recorded Tivo programs with no problems.

Switching to aux on the remote shows no picture.

Tivo setup pages say No signal is being received.

Ive reset the beast a few times but no joy. Was going to try a full reset but I dont think thats going to make any difference and dont want to loose all my season passes etc if I its something else?? 

Has my Tivo gone to meet its maker?

:-(

Rob


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Is both the Sky box and Tivo set to RGB signal mode? It may be worth playing with these settings.

I also assume you have tried resetting the Sky box just in case?

Lastly I assume no sound either?

Automan.


----------



## barney12 (Nov 13, 2006)

Automan said:


> Is both the Sky box and Tivo set to RGB signal mode? It may be worth playing with these settings.
> 
> I also assume you have tried resetting the Sky box just in case?
> 
> ...


Hi Automan

Yes both boxes are set to RGB and I have confirmed that the Sky box is outputting RGB by connecting (using the same scart cable) to the TV.
All boxes have been powered off (at mains) and back on.
No, no sound either (other than Tivo sounds and sound from recordings already stored).

Rob


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You might want to try the aerial channels to see if there is a problem with the Tivo encoder or the SCART socket.

Have you reset by pulling the plug or the option in the menus - IIRC they may have slightly different effects.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

barney12 said:


> All boxes have been powered off (at mains) and back on.


Try this again, but make sure you power the Sky digibox on first - the TiVo needs to be able to 'see' the external source but sometimes fails to register that there's anything there unless the signal is present during the hardware startup phase.


----------



## barney12 (Nov 13, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Try this again, but make sure you power the Sky digibox on first - the TiVo needs to be able to 'see' the external source but sometimes fails to register that there's anything there unless the signal is present during the hardware startup phase.


Hi

I've tried a pwer reset with the Sky box on, still no joy.
In desperation last night I went through the guided set-up but it gets stuck at the "testing for correct IR codes" phase as it says Tivo is not receiving a signal and wont go any further :-(

We dont have a TV aerial in the house but I guess I could rig something up with a coathanger to try the aerial input 

I guess I could also use RF1 on the Sky box to feed the aerial in just to prove a point???

Rob


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You could also connect a DVD player to the AUX SCART so there is a signal when Tivo starts looking...


----------



## barney12 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi All

After much testing I could not get my Tivo back to life.
I've now managed to secure another box and this ones got a lifetime sub.

My question is:

Can I transfer my turbonet card and two 160gb drives from my old machine and just 'plug and go' or will I need to re-install from scratch?

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Yes, no problems 

The account status will show as whatever was on the old machine until you have done a test call, but after that all should be fine.

The only snag might be if your old TiVo had 2.5.5a and the new one is registered as having 2.5.5 or _vice-versa_.


----------



## barney12 (Nov 13, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Yes, no problems
> 
> The account status will show as whatever was on the old machine until you have done a test call, but after that all should be fine.
> 
> The only snag might be if your old TiVo had 2.5.5a and the new one is registered as having 2.5.5 or _vice-versa_.


OK great. If I do have the version number conflict what's the solution? 
/me is ever the pessimist 

Thanks

Rob


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If you had 2.5.5a and the new machine is supposed to have 2.5.5 then ask TiVo CS to "upgrade" it and wait a few days until the upgrade has downloaded to the current drive before swapping in your 160gb drives.

If you had 2.5.5 and the new machine is supposed to have 2.5.5a then you could try the manual patch mentioned in this thread to upgrade the version number without requiring a download.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

So did we decide this was a Tivo MPEG Encoder failure then? I can't think of anything else that might have caused this issue. Sadly dead MPEG encoder clearly means dead Tivo to all intents and purposes.

Hopefully in the long run the Lifetime Sub machine will save you money, although to Tivo it will still look like one less Monthly subscriber.


----------



## barney12 (Nov 13, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> If you had 2.5.5a and the new machine is supposed to have 2.5.5 then ask TiVo CS to "upgrade" it and wait a few days until the upgrade has downloaded to the current drive before swapping in your 160gb drives.
> 
> If you had 2.5.5 and the new machine is supposed to have 2.5.5a then you could try the manual patch mentioned in this thread to upgrade the version number without requiring a download.


OK, now the daft question  
How do I know if I have 2.5.5a? This new box says: 2.5.5-01-1-023

I will need to rebuild the old box to find out what that was as I had stripped it in readyness <doh>

Rob


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If you put the old drives in the new box the software version on the drives will be reported so you can find out that way.


----------



## barney12 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks BlindLemon

Looks like my existing drives have the same software so I'm OK to go 

Rob


----------



## Blitzer (Feb 5, 2001)

I've got the same problem as Barney12. After three years of worry free use I now can't get live tv and can't record programs. Playback of old recordings is fine. The sky box is producing a signal - I can see this when I plug it straight into the tv.

Weird problem - looks like I need a new box - very sad. 100 season passes to re-enter.  

Something spooky about it happenning to both of us so close?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Blitzer said:


> Weird problem - looks like I need a new box - very sad. 100 season passes to re-enter.


If it really does need a new box from Ebay then you can simply transfer your current hard drives over to it and keep all your Season Passes and Thumbs data.

However try this:-

1. Turn the Tivo box off after powering it down by Using the System Reset menu and then pulling the plug at the Powering Up screen

2. Leave Off for say 24 hours

3. After 24 hours before turning the Tivo on make sure you turn off and then turn back on your Freeview or Sky box a minute or so before turning on the Tivo.

4. Turn on the Tivo and let it fully reboot to Tivo Central

5. Reboot the machine again using the System Reset menu and three Thumbs Downs and let it reboot through again to Tivo Central.

This kind of reinitialising of a long running Tivo seems to have worked for some others with these kinds of problem.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I'd agree with Pete77's suggestion except that you should first try it as above but with a two minute off-time at point 2.

There's no point waiting for 24 hours if it will be fixed after 2 minutes! If that doesn't work then leave it off for a bit longer.


----------



## Blitzer (Feb 5, 2001)

Thank you so much to Pete77 and blindlemon. Your suggestion worked perfectly. If it hadn't been for you my TiVo would be in the bin and I'd be several hundred pounds poorer - and much grumpier. I'd also have thought twice next time I was teliing people how great is TiVo.

Merry xmas


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Blitzer said:


> Thank you so much to Pete77 and blindlemon. Your suggestion worked perfectly. If it hadn't been for you my TiVo would be in the bin and I'd be several hundred pounds poorer - and much grumpier. I'd also have thought twice next time I was teliing people how great is TiVo.
> 
> Merry xmas


Good to hear it worked. I wonder what causes the Tivo to get into this state.

Just think of it as being like a PC though and as you know even under Windows XP when something nasty happens on a PC a couple of shut downs to power off and restarts often seem to do the trick.


----------



## rob_boltman (Mar 2, 2008)

Just to add my 2p - this worked for me as well. Symptoms: no live tv, sound but no picture on aux, sky box fine. Powered off sky, shutdown & powered off tivo, switched on sky, switched on tivo.

Just resetting tivo hadn't helped.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

rob_boltman said:


> Just to add my 2p - this worked for me as well. Symptoms: no live tv, sound but no picture on aux, sky box fine. Powered off sky, shutdown & powered off tivo, switched on sky, switched on tivo.
> 
> Just resetting tivo hadn't helped.


Good to hear your Tivo is working again Rob.

How long exactly have you had it as I notice we don't seem to have heard from you on here before?


----------



## steford (Oct 9, 2002)

Just had this happen to me. AUX OK and with sound but nothing via Live TV. 2 min power down and reboot has done the trick. Thanks so much, as always, guys.


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

Bump for this thread because the same thing just happened to me. No signal on AUX SCART, restarting from menu didn't help, but restarting from menu then pulling the plug and waiting a few minutes did. Very bizarre. Some sort of overheating problem, perhaps?


----------

